# Changing from Massimo to proper espresso machine



## jammy111 (Nov 18, 2013)

Firstly hello to everyone, its my first post and I'm a complete newbie to this so go easy on me









I've got a tassimo pod machine and am thinking of buying a proper espresso machine and grinder as I've stopped using the tassimo given the coffee doesn't taste hugely different to instant stuff (i've also taken a liking to the coffee served at a local shop so tend to pop out rather than make it at home)

I was wondering if you could give me some advice on what is a good starter kit. Ive read on here that buying a used Gaggia Classic and a 'better' grinder is a good way to start out as then you can upgrade the machine at a later date without needing to upgrade the grinder. Is this good advice?

Also, I'm more than happy to look for second hand machines so was wondering what sort of grinder i could look at picking up for maybe £200 ish on eBay/gumtree and the like - is there anything to look out for in particular?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Good to hear you're keen to move on from Tassimo! My girlfriend has one and the coffee 'straight' is practically undrinkable, but the milk pods have such a weird taste it makes all drinks taste the same!

The 'Classic and Mignon' advice gets wheeled out pretty much every time, and for good reason. That combo is an excellent way to get yourself hooked on home espresso for minimal outlay. £200 will get you a Mignon or even a used Mazzer Super jolly. Buying used off ebay can be a bit of a lottery as many people don't know how to look after their kit properly. If you join in here and ask around for tips, opinions etc you'll get your post count up and be able to get into the For Sale threads. Kit that has been owned from new by members of the forum tends to be a safer bet. Also there are some guys here who refurbish Classics and various grinders. Keep a look out for @gaggiamanualservice and @coffeechap who will very likely be able to sort you out with kit that has been properly serviced.


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

I am in a very similar position, is the new Gaggia Classic that bad that you are better off going for a 2nd hand one? Would a beginner getting their first 'proper' espresso machine notice?


----------



## Thwapy (Nov 26, 2015)

For example is the 2014 model vastly different to the 2015? Sorry for the noob questions! Thanks


----------



## Dr Blunderbrain (Dec 24, 2015)

Similar question here too, I moved from the Tassimo to a Gaggia cubika and found it a big upgrade. My cubika has kicked the bucket and I think it's now time to start moving forward with better kit. Is the classic the best 'next step up'

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dr Blunderbrain said:


> Similar question here too, I moved from the Tassimo to a Gaggia cubika and found it a big upgrade. My cubika has kicked the bucket and I think it's now time to start moving forward with better kit. Is the classic the best 'next step up'
> 
> thanks


Only if you have a grinder capable of a decent espresso Grind with a non pressurised basket ( sorry but a Krupps won't )


----------



## Dr Blunderbrain (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Mrboots2u, looks like my little Xmas pressie will be going on eBay then. Any advice for a starter grinder capable of a good espresso grind would be greatly accepted.

as a complete 'newbie' to the scene what is the difference from the basket that came with my gaggia to a non-pressurised basket? (I've only ever used pre-ground coffee previously so I'm venturing out into the wilderness but looking forward to it )


----------

